# Basic Scorpion Sting Care



## Kugellager (Apr 22, 2009)

A link to this thread is found in the FAQ section in the Scorpion Forum.

*Stings in Humans*
http://www.emedicinehealth.com/wilderness_scorpion_sting/article_em.htm

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/168230-overview

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/scorpion-stings/DS01113/DSECTION=symptoms

http://www.ehow.com/how_7751_treat-scorpion-stings.html

http://www.pharmacy.arizona.edu/outreach/poison/scorpions.php

http://www.emro.who.int/Publications/Emhj/0301/10.htm  <---World Health organization (WHO)

*Stings in Cats*
http://www.petplace.com/cats/scorpion-stings-in-cats/page1.aspx


----------

